
Photos with Smartphones Removed - bentaber
https://www.removed.social/united-states
======
gus_massa
Note that they are not photos where the cell phone was removed by Photoshop,
they are just people pretending to have a cell phone in their hands. From
[https://www.removed.social/about](https://www.removed.social/about) :

> _The large format portraits are of individuals who appear to be holding
> personal devices although the devices have been physically removed from the
> sitter’s hand. They are asked to hold their stare and posture as I remove
> their device and then I make the exposure._

